# Hur får man bort svensk installation?

## Luddetiger

Jag har på något sett fått in massor av program på svenska. 

Typ:

ln: skapar symbolisk lÃ¤nk 

Och i de programmen fungerar in UTF-8 så bra. Men egentligen vill jag bara bli av med det. Vill ha svenska tecken men inget mer. 

Hur får man till det? Allt på engelska med stöd för åäö.

----------

## kallamej

Vad har du för locale-inställningar? Vilken output ger 

```
locale
```

 Den enda inställningen som är viktig för att få stöd för svenskt tangentbord är LC_CTYPE som bör vara sv_SE eller sv_SE.UTF-8, övriga kan ha inställningen "C".

----------

## Luddetiger

# locale

LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

Så där hade jag ju lite mer.

Hittar inte var alla dessa är satta. i /etc/env.d/02locale har jag bara LANG="sv_SE.UTF-8

Men jag måste lösa detta. Alla min program är helt skadade...  :Sad:  fdisk och sånt ser hel skumma ut. VIll inte ha sakerna på svenska

----------

## kallamej

Eftersom du inte själv ställt in något för LC_* ärver de från LANG. Notera att LC_* har citattecken medan LANG inte har det. Ställ helt enkelt in allt utom LC_CTYPE till en_US.UTF-8 eller en_GB.UTF-8 om du föredrar brittisk engelska.

----------

## Luddetiger

lade nu till så det står så här:

LANG=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="sv_SE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="sv_SE.UTF-8"

När jag kör locale så får jag detta som output:

LANG=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

Programmen verkara förstå direkt. Men nu fungera inte åäö  :Sad: 

----------

## kallamej

Skumt, om du har till exempel

```
LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.UTF-8"
```

skall du få

```
LANG=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL= 
```

som output från locale givet att du kört env-update som root och source /etc/profile i den terminal du använder. Du kan experimentera med att köra till exempel

```
LC_CTYPE="sv_SE.UTF-8" xterm
```

och sedan köra locale i den xtermen.

----------

## Luddetiger

Där hade vi problemet  :Wink: 

Jag körde ju inte env-update och det.

Jag testade source /etc/env.d/02locale

Nu får jag output:

```

LANG=en_GB.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Så det verkar ju rätt. Men vissa program kör ändå med svenska. Kan man köra något för att kompilera om dem med detta som utgång istället?

----------

## kallamej

Det beror delvis på vad du har för LINGUAS-inställning. Vidare behåller gnome och kde de inställningar du hade när du loggade på.

----------

## Luddetiger

Och det kollar jag hur?

Kör datorn som server så jag kör inte gnome o sånt. Det är mer typ program cfdisk och sånt som har kvar språket.

----------

## kallamej

LINGUAS finns med i outputen från emerge --info men har du inte ställt in något själv så skall det inte vara något problem med det. Program som startas från en terminal får de inställningar som terminalen har. Om du inte kört source /etc/profile i alla terminaler kan det vara problemet. Det är för övrigt LC_MESSAGES som ger cfdisk på svenska.

----------

## Luddetiger

Det löste sig när jag startade om consolen. Satt med screen session som hade sakerna antagligen sparade.

----------

